# Anyone Need .22 LR Ammo?



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I have the following .22 ammo I'll probably never shoot. Please make me an offer via PM for any or all of the following:

1 - 500 round box of Remington Thunderbolts
1 - 325 round box of Federal Auto Match
1 - 100 round box of Remington Yellow Jacket HP
1 - 100 round box of Remington Viper
2 - 100 round boxes of Remington Golden Bullet
3 - 50 round boxes of Remington Cyclone
2 - 50 round boxes of CCI Quiet-22
1 - 100 round box of Winchester Super X

I spend most of my time in Springville and Provo and could easily meet up with you somewhere. Just trying to liquidate some nonessential assets. Thanks.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

SOLD... pending transaction.


----------

